# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Печать этикеток в 1с

## oceano364

Прошу помощи добрые люди. в 1с не особо силен 
Конфигурация 1с 8.2 УТ 10.3. 
подскажите как и где правильно настроить под себя печать этикеток, чтобы на самой этикетке на печать выводилось наименование товара,  
наименование фирмы контактные данные , ну и штрихкод. 
Нужно в макете или шаблоне редактировать или как? 
Облазил и всю программу и конфигуратор, и инет весь, никак не могу разобраться что к чему   
Принтер этикеток вроде настроил, и компонента печать этикеток тоже установлена 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Bolzen

Нужно редактировать шаблон, можно в пользовательском режиме, так даже лучше.

Я могу ошибаться но шаблоны должны быть: Сервис\Этикетки и ценники\Шаблоны этикеток и ценников ...
Создаешь там новый шаблон и нажимаешь кнопку Редактировать шаблон, а дальше редактирование с помощью перетаскивания нужных элементов на поле этикетки и удаление не нужных.

----------


## oceano364

> Нужно редактировать шаблон, можно в пользовательском режиме, так даже лучше.
> 
> Я могу ошибаться но шаблоны должны быть: Сервис\Этикетки и ценники\Шаблоны этикеток и ценников ...
> Создаешь там новый шаблон и нажимаешь кнопку Редактировать шаблон, а дальше редактирование с помощью перетаскивания нужных элементов на поле этикетки и удаление не нужных.


К сожалению в конфе УТ 10.3 такого нету, это в Рознице только так можно, насколько я знаю

----------


## Bolzen

Я не помню уже, нету 10 конфы, на 11 давно уже, там тоже так можно.

----------


## oceano364

Да на 11 конфе есть, это мы знаем, там все в пользовательском режиме

----------


## basta-one2007

Тоже столкнулся с таким же вопросом.
Если редактировать конфигурацию (что далеко не совсем правильно), то нужно в конфигураторе открыть  общий макет макет "Этикетка" - посмотреть какие названия у областей, скомпоновать его как нужно, лучше при этом размеры ячеек не менять.
Дальнейшие действия в модуле формы обработки "ПечатьЭтикеток", процедура Печать. Там можно подправить содержимое областей макета, пропорции их. 
Если нужно подробнее, скажите - напишу.


Но более корректно делать внешнюю печатную форму, а так как это обработка, то скопировал я эту обработку как внешнюю, скопировал в нее макет, и сделал все изменения в ней. 
Но теперь столкнулся со следующей проблемой, как сделать так, чтобы эта обработка открывалась из документов, как стандартная, например из документа поступления, и, соответственно, заполнялась товарами из этого же поступления.
Сейчас выдает ошибку "Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму! Метод объекта не обнаружен (Печать)"
Кто имеет опыт, подскажите пожалуйста - существует ли более или менее простой путь создания своего макета этикетки.

----------


## xkunyax1994

> Прошу помощи добрые люди. в 1с не особо силен 
> Конфигурация 1с 8.2 УТ 10.3. 
> подскажите как и где правильно настроить под себя печать этикеток, чтобы на самой этикетке на печать выводилось наименование товара,  
> наименование фирмы контактные данные , ну и штрихкод. 
> Нужно в макете или шаблоне редактировать или как? 
> Облазил и всю программу и конфигуратор, и инет весь, никак не могу разобраться что к чему   
> Принтер этикеток вроде настроил, и компонента печать этикеток тоже установлена 
> Заранее благодарен.


обратитесь на горячую линию тех. поддержки, возможно там вам предоставят инструкции как настроить конфиг под себя

----------


## avm3110

> обратитесь на горячую линию тех. поддержки, возможно там вам предоставят инструкции как настроить конфиг под себя


Зачем даете заведомо глупые советы? Постебаться или сами не в курсе, что "горячая линия" подобных инструкций *никогда* не даёт?

---------- Post added at 19:56 ---------- Previous post was at 19:54 ----------




> Но теперь столкнулся со следующей проблемой, как сделать так, чтобы эта обработка открывалась из документов, как стандартная, например из документа поступления, и, соответственно, заполнялась товарами из этого же поступления.


Читайте про механизм "внешних обработок и печатных форм". 1С давно реализовала эту возможность

----------


## rusya1995

> обратитесь на горячую линию тех. поддержки, возможно там вам предоставят инструкции как настроить конфиг под себя


ну на горячей линии вряд ли про такое проконсультируют, там разве что перенаправят в какой-то сервисный

----------


## xkunyax1994

> ну на горячей линии вряд ли про такое проконсультируют, там разве что перенаправят в какой-то сервисный


да я некорректно выразился, простите, ну вот именно может подскажут какой-то специализированный сервисный центр, сам же я в подобных вопросах давно обращаюсь к ребятам с Сервис Плюс

----------


## avm3110

> ну вот именно может подскажут какой-то специализированный сервисный центр


Прекращайте говорить глупости.
Задачи (вопросы) такого класса решают франчи 1С. Сервис по выбору франча в любом регионе доступен через сайт 1С и горячая линия таких советов и "инструкций" (в какой конкретно франч обратится) *не дает*

----------


## 1c3d.md

Нужна помощь в скачивании http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/164035/. Спасибо.

----------

